# German Showline Breeder recommendations



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I met someone today who is interested in a GSD pup. After talking with her, she wants a showline (German Lines).

Please list any showline breeders who you recommend for this. The family consists of husband, wife, child (child under 5).

The dog will be a family pet, basic OB.

Location is not of importance. I told her also that alot of times breeders choose a pup for you, what would be best for the family, situation, etc.

Thanks.

Price range $800.00-$2000.00


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I HIGHLY recommend Chris from http://www.vomsilbersee.com/


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

My pup's a German Showline. I really liked working with her breeder too and would recommend her. She has working and showline. 

BTW - last I heard, my pup's sister (supposedly just as sweet and calm, but smaller) was still available. She'd be 5 months old.

http://www.vondersauk.com


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Von Waldhimmel
http://www.waldhimmel.com


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.24kgsd.com Alta-Tollhaus in MI Kirschental lines


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

http://www.drachefeld.com/

Charlie Starr has a great reputation for showlines


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I would second both vom Silbersee and Drachefeld...

In Pittsburgh, Kirchenwald - and in Akron von Wilmothhaus


Lee


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Third Chris from Vom Silberbee. Boy 3 recommendations must be a pretty good breeder!!!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Third Chris from Vom Silberbee. Boy 3 recommendations must be a pretty good breeder!!!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Tracy Bullinger
Aldergrove, Canada
http://www.bullingershepherds.com


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

http://vomhausmansfield.com/Home_Page.php

Gipsi and Olesko pups are in the making!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I second Waldhimmel.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

2nd Wilmoths & 4th Silbersee-can't go wrong with either IMO


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Put Heidi Theis of Theishof Shepherds on the list.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Call Andrew Masia at
http://www.jagenstadt.com/

He bred my Jack http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/514151.html
and, having had GSDs for a long time - I'm old, Jack is the dog I'd clone. Would be perfect for family you described, but I wont let him go...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Julie Richards-Mostosky/Alta-Tollhaus http://www.24kgsd.com

I also like:
Gayle Kirkwood/Kirchenwald
Jeff Lund/Schneiden Fels (Jeff is a SchH/working line guy who got into show lines so he knows his stuff)

I've heard good things about:
Charlie Starr/Drachefeld
Heidi Theis/vom Theishof
Tracy Bullinger/Bullinger


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Actually, Jeff is a showlines guy and has been for years.


----------

